

Your terrible gig photographs – and how they could be improved - Mz
http://www.theguardian.com/music/musicblog/gallery/2014/jul/09/your-terrible-gig-photographs-and-how-they-could-be-improved

======
weddpros
Photography is a craft: sometimes people think they could become photographers
more easily than programmers, I don't know why. Learning is necessary, as well
as investment (both in time and money) and motivation too. Gigs are definitely
on the "tough" side, it's more demanding on cameras, lenses, flash technique,
etc.

After 7 years as a programmer/Java architect/blah, I was a photographer for 8
years. I'm back as a programmer now. Photography doesn't pay well (in my part
of the world), but I learnt a lot!

